# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Giới thhiệu Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0_link Mediafire >>>>>>>>>>

## thaisonnguyen020986

Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0

Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của freewarez , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề chính, các chủ đề gồm có:

01.Introduction (7 bài)
02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
03.Basic Hacking
03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
04.Basic Knowledge
04.01.Basic to Hacking (17 bài)
04.02.Các Khái Niệm (8 bài)
04.03.Webmaster (26 bài)
04.04.Domain – Hosting (10 bài)
05.Advanced Knowledge
05.01.Advanded Hacking Knowledge (10 bài)
05.02.Improve security for IP Network (5 bài)
05.03.Security Resources With NTFS Permission (6 bài)
05.04.Cryptography (15 bài)
06.Attack
06.01.Attack Guides (24 bài)
06.02.SQL Injection (13 bài)
06.03.Tổng hợp SQL Injection (15 bài)
06.04.Hack SQL Injection và nâng quyền với 'SA' (3 bài)
06.05.JavaScript Injection (4 bài)
06.06.One-way Web Hacking (9 bài)
06.07.Hack PHPBB 2.0.11 (3 bài)
07.Hacking Techniques - Great Tutorial
07.01.Great Articles 1 (20 bài)
07.02.Great Articles 2 (16 bài)
07.03.Clarken's Tutorials (3 bài)
07.04.Tổng hợp Hack IBF (4 bài)
07.05.Bypass safe mode restrictions in PHP (4 bài)
08.Denial of Service - Flood Attack
08.01.DoS and Flood Attack (22 bài)
08.02.Anti DDoS (5 bài)
09.Tuts - How I Hacked (21 bài)
10.Wireless Hacking (13 bài)
11.Website Security (9 bài)
12.Defense – Security (11 bài)
13.Network security (8 bài)
14.Let's Hack (6 bài)
15.Exploits - Vulnerabilities
15.01.How To Exploits (12 bài)
15.(02 > 07).Exploits - Vulnerabilities List (1 > 6) (150 bài)
15.08.IPB Vulnerabilities (7 bài)
15.09.Papoo Multiple SQL Injection Vulnerabilities (1 bài)
15.10.VNISS (2 bài)
16.HCE Bug Hunting (8 bài)
17.Virus - Trojan - Worm - Backdoor - Malware
17.01.Introduce Viruses (15 bài)
17.02.Virus Source Code (12 bài)
17.03.Learning, Writing and Using Virus (19 bài)
17.04.Virus Reversing (2 bài)
17.05.Destroy Virus (5 bài)
17.06.Virus History (6 bài)
17.07.Virus, Trojan Sites (2 bài)
18.Club Showoff - Hacked Sites & Domain (105 bài)
19.Tools and toys for Hacking (41 bài)
20.Programming
20.01.Basic C Language (8 bài)
20.02.C++ toàn tập (2 bài)
20.03.Nhập môn HTML (1 bài)
20.04.Learning PHP (47 bài)
20.05.C Sharp (14 bài)
20.06.JavaScript Toàn Tập (6 bài)
20.07.SQL (28 bài)
20.08.AutoIT (11 bài)
20.09.AJAX (30 bài)
20.10.Programming Discussion (15 bài)
21.Google Hack (7 bài)
22.Certified Ethical Hacker (5 bài)
23.Hacking Exposed 4th (8 bài)
24.Internet, Software Tips and Tricks
24.01.FireFox Tricks (8 bài)
24.02.Download Tricks 1 (16 bài)
24.03.Download Tricks 2 (21 bài)
24.04.Internet Tricks 1 (10 bài)
24.05.Internet Tricks 2 (14 bài)
24.06.Lưu trữ và chia sẻ file trực tuyến (4 bài)
24.07.Tìm kiếm crack-serial-keygen (5 bài)
24.08.Portable Softwarez (3 bài)
24.09.Software Tricks (5 bài)
24.10.Windows Tricks (6 bài)
25.Learning Windows
25.01.Windows Articles (22 bài)
25.02.BIND (4 bài)
25.03.Làm Mail Server với PostFix (5 bài)
25.04.Learning Windows Server 2003 (8 bài)
25.05.Moodle với mô hình máy chủ Apache (5 bài)
26.Learning Unix – Linux (47 bài)
27.Phóng sự - Ký sự - Tin tức - Lịch sử Hacker - Nhân vật
27.01.Thế giới ngầm Hacker VietNam (3 bài)
27.02.Xâm nhập thế giới ngầm Hacker (4 bài)
27.03.Hacker vô gia cư (2 bài)
27.04.Những cuộc đối thoại với Rookie (12 bài)
27.05.Ký sự các vụ DDOS HVA (21 bài)
27.06.Lịch sử Hacker, Virus (6 bài)
27.07.Tin tức - Bài Viết (23 bài)
27.08.Nhân vật (14 bài)
28.Hacking - Security Sites (5 bài) 

Link Mediafire
Down Link liên kết:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9387376/EbookSTayHacker1.0.txt.html

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

